# Iridium Vs. standard



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone running_* iridium *_plugs ? thinking of changing from factory CR7E to the _NGK 7EIX 7385._ no hotter but a more consistent burn. Just wondering if anyone has tried these and if the results were noticeable. They still run between 500c to 800c. and I'm a bit on the rich side. I have always had good results in cars, faster start time etc.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

No one runs anything else but OEM??? all these modified bikes. Would have thought bikes with higher compression would need the change.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

interesting i would think that with ahigher compression motor a little better plug would help out alot .. but i'm running the ngk cr7e ..


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im notg running them right now but i was planning on changing to them when i do my next tune up. i jus done the 3'' center snork so i have to rejet so the plugs coming soon


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Found these plugs on the NGK. web sight, they are the replacement for stock CR7E they.... * burn better*:flames:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok today I ordered them from Advanced Auto parts. be here tomorrow. Think $7.00 each:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been wanting to try the Iridium plugs.... I actually have the part # wrote down and it rides in the center console of my truck...been there ever since I got home from over seas, I just cant ever remember to order the darn things....my spark plug jobs are always a spur of the moment deal so I just run down and grab a new pair of CR7E's... they dont stock the other plugs. If they were a shelf item I'd already have a set in my brute. Just laziness on my part lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have the iridium plugs in mine. the only benefit to them, at least from a ATV perspective, is increased resistance to fouling.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

I have ran Iridium plugs in all my two strokes and love them. No more fouled plugs which was a common problem when I had my CR250R in the woods lugging it. I could definitely tell a difference in power delivery as well, especially on my 400 Polaris. Hope they work out great on your four stroke let us know how you like them!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

They will be in tomorrow, I could have driven another 20 min. to pick them up at another store but I'm lazy and in no hurry. so they will deliver to my store down the road tomorrow. I'm wondering if they burn brighter could it help with running rich. as far as the part # the NGK 7EIX 7385 replaces NGK CR7E, and at $7 a plug I will bring x-tra for the trail emergency box.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok ; results are in. As far as I can see there things are great. One small blip on the starter and she is running. I was turning for 30+ seconds on and off throttle non stop before any sign of life. Now* BAM!* on. Well worth it just for that. To late to go screaming through the neighborhood now so I'm not sure the results WOT. great investment as far as I can see out under $20.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Just to be clear here, you mean NGK CR7EIX 7385, correct?

And I assuming the gap is 0.028"? Were they gapped correctly in the package?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I bought a set of the E3 plugs for my brute... Haven't put them in yet, but will soon... Is anyone else running these plugs in theirs? I have heard good things about them.. But alas, been too busy with other things lately and haven't been able to try them...


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I switched from the stock plug to the iridium and couldnt notice any difference. Still takes forever and a day to start up.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I always run the stock plugs and have never fouled any. I just change them out every yr or two. Still starts and runs like it has always had. As long as yer fuel/air mixture is ok you wont foul plugs. I do a lot of startin and stoppin on mine.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Wolverine YES. IX is the only diff. and I did not check the gap. No big difference in the ride, but did help with the start time as I'm a bit on the rich side with the snorkel. for the price difference of a few bucks and spark performance... this was a no brainier.


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought a set of iridiums last week, I checked the gap outta the box was .027" - .028" , I was glad , did'nt wanna mess with them , we pay about $18 each for them here in Canada.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

badazzbrute said:


> I bought a set of the E3 plugs for my brute... Haven't put them in yet, but will soon... Is anyone else running these plugs in theirs? I have heard good things about them.. But alas, been too busy with other things lately and haven't been able to try them...


 I've had the e3 plugs in for bout a month n a half, but only got about 2 hrs on em,....They certainly changed the attitude of the Brute; starting, revving and idling all seemed to balance out and run smoother. For the little time i've used em they did just fine and definately worth buying.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

swampthing said:


> I've had the e3 plugs in for bout a month n a half, but only got about 2 hrs on em,....They certainly changed the attitude of the Brute; starting, revving and idling all seemed to balance out and run smoother. For the little time i've used em they did just fine and definately worth buying.


 
Xs 2


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Godsmack ...Think I was @ $18 and change for *both* in Florida. Canada is expensive...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I might try this... my bike is hard to start... especially when cold


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

GODSMACK said:


> I bought a set of iridiums last week, I checked the gap outta the box was .027" - .028" , I was glad , did'nt wanna mess with them , we pay about $18 each for them here in Canada.


 I got my e3 sparkplugs for 9 bucks a piece, that is a far better price and (IMO) a better plug.


----------



## hondarider78 (Jan 12, 2010)

i like mine it seems to have a better throttle response starts easer too


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guys what is the plug number on the e3 spark plugs for the brute 650i.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*NGK CR7EIX* only diff from stock is the* IX* part. IMO, they really did help the start and idle of the bike. your stock plug should have the CR7E printed.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i am gonna get me some of these but i think i gotta order mine from ebay since i cant find them in autozone or advance


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Before you go wasting your money on shipping from ebay, check oreilly or Napa. From there, I would not buy on Ebay, but on just do a google search and find em. They will prolly be cheaper. 

-Greg

edit: just found this link on the front page: http://www.e3sparkplugs.com/pdf/powersport_catalog.pdf

The e3 plug number is e3.38


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had the iridium plugs in mine for close to a year now. Cant say I've seen any difference in performance over the stock plugs except they do not foul as bad/at all.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Lilbigtonka Advanced in Cocoa Florida has them. should be able to transfer to another store. I got them at the Advanced Auto by UCF Cocoa Campus. ask em to transfer down to you.....


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Just put a pair of these in my brute...I have not ridden it yet but it did 'cold start' quicker and immediately idled smooth....With the stock plugs, I have always had to keep my thumb on it for a little bit b4 it idled smooth...


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Where can I find these E3's in Canada, or will someone offer to send me some, compensated of course?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

unless i had a fluke plug, one of my iridiums completely died. it would not fire at all. 
i threw in an old cr7 that i replaced with the "better" iridiums and it ran great.
the plug lasted about a year


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow that is strange. I have checked around the web and the Iridium plugs improve start fire longer and brighter but keep the same firing temp. They won't improve top end but do help with starting and fouling issues. 2 strokes benefit from them as well due to the mix gumming up the plugs. I just found out that my wife's Benz also carries them. but Mercedes wants close to $40 per plug for parts. Think I will be looking into aftermarket. As far as your plug, think you got a lemon, I would try again next time you change them out. CR7EIX


----------

